# Brush filter cleaner for Wynn filter



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm in the final stages of completing my DC system, based on a HF 1-1/2HP dust collector with upgraded impeller, Super Dust Deputy cyclone and Wynn 35 series pleated filter. The Wynn filter is a pain to remove from the HF housing to clean, so I'd like to install a brush cleaner inside it similar to those on Jet and Grizzly systems.


Has anyone built/bought a brush for cleaning the Wynn 35 series filter? I have few metal working tools, but can do a lot with wood.


Thanks,


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Two schools of thought regarding cleaning a cabnnister filter*

The internal paddles that are standard on some cannister have been rumored to wear out the rub surfaces prematurely, but they are made from metal, typically. Certainly, a softer brush would minimize that to a great extent. The objective in my opinion, is to vibrate the fins enough to knock off the loose dust that has built up on them, but is there a better way?

My cannister filters are fairly easy to remove, take out on the driveway and shake, roll and rattle them until almost all the dust is removed. Then I use a high pressure air hose to blast it away from the inside out. This is not something you should do inside the confines of your "shop" as the entire purpose was to not breath any of the fine dust particles in, in the first place, so wear a dust mask even outside. 

Remember that your DC is a "blower" first, and a "sucker" lastly as a result of the partial vacuum created by removing the air in the DC piping. It is only partially efficient since the air is blown into and through the filter rather than inside the shop OR preferably directly outside, which would be more efficient. Many shops do exactly that with no ill results from neighbors or OSHA..... Cyclones do a good job of settling out the larger dust particles, but at a cost in efficiently requiring more air flow and more horse power to create it. The Bill Pentz site states that a good cyclone will have at least a 5 HP motor and at least a 14" impeller, and preferably a 16" to get to the 1,000 CFM of desired air flow, but that's a whole different topic for discussion. 

https://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/staticcalc_faqs.php

If you do build a brush type cleaner, a stiffer rather a than softer brush would be my choice. :|


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I do what Wynn recommends and use compressed air to blow from the outside of the canister. This works great and my filter hasn't been off in years.

David


----------



## Miluptak (Jan 28, 2021)

I have a 2HP Grizzly DC that I have modified with a Thien Baffle and a Wynn Cannister Filter. I had always taken the filter outside and banged on the sides to get most of the dust out then used compressed air to get the rest. Just the other day I tried using my leaf blower and it worked great. The air is not as concentrated as using a nozzle with compressed air and the volume is much greater. I set the filter right side up on the driveway and stood a couple of feet back with the blower. I moved the cannister several times until there was no pile of dust on the driveway after I had blown the air through the filter. Much faster than compressed air and more thorough as well. Mike


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's exactly how I cleaned mine, in the shop, weekly. I would cover the inlet on the dust deputy, and use my shop vac to blow the pleats from the outside. Every few months, I would do it in the yard.


----------

